# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Huyền thoại núi Hàm Rồng

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Từ Lào Cai đi đến cầu 32, cách Sapa 6 km, nhìn thấy dãy núi đứng giữa khoảng trống bao la, cao gần 2000m so với mặt biển, giống như một con rồng, với cái thân vươn dài uốn lượn. Có đuôi từ Cổng Trời giáp xã Hầu Thào và Sa Pả. Đầu ở trung tâm thị trấn, có hàm răng khổng lồ hướng sang phía Tây Nam dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn; ngày đêm dầm mưa dãi nắng, đội mây trời, có tên gọi là núi Hàm Rồng.


Sự tích núi Hàm Rồng được người dân khắp vùng kể lại rằng: Cách đây đã lâu, khi lãnh địa mênh mông này mọi sinh vật đều sống hỗn độn trong bùn đất. Vào một thời lập địa, Ngọc hoàng ban lệnh: Tất cả mọi sinh vật còn sống sót trong bùn lầy hãy tự lập lấy địa phận của mình. Lệnh vừa ban, các loài sinh vật tranh nhau chỗ ngụ cư; lúc đó còn lại ba anh em nhà Rồng đang sống trong cái hồ lớn, được tin này nhìn sang hướng đông đã chiếm hết chỗ. Ba anh em chạy về hướng Tây còn rộng hơn giành được địa phận cho mình. Hai người anh lớn khoẻ nên chạy nhanh hơn, ở đó chờ người em. Vì yếu nên người em chạy chậm, không nhìn thấy hai anh, nên đã lạc vào đám đông toàn là sư tử, hổ, báo, gấu… đang giành nhau địa phận. Nhìn thấy đám sinh vật quái ác kia, người em sợ quá rùng mình, co người, há mồm để tự vệ. Vừa lúc đó lời ban của Ngọc Hoàng đã hết thời hạn, thân hình người em út nhà Rồng hoá thành núi đá, có dáng đầu ngẩng cao, mồm há, nhe răng. Và hai người anh nhà Rồng cũng hoá thành đá, hình dáng đó vẫn còn cho tới ngày nay.

Nếu ta đứng ở Sâu Chuô (xã Sa pả) quan sát thấy rất rõ hình ba dãy núi nhỏ, giống như ba con Rồng trên khu núi Can hàng. Hai con quay về hướng Lào Cai, đó là hình ảnh hai người anh nhà Rồng. Một con nhìn sang dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn, đó là hình ảnh người em nhà Rồng. Còn cái ao tiếng địa phương gọi là “Pangl Kruôr” nơi ba anh em nhà Rồng trước đây ở nay là khu Lam Đường.

Trong trí tưởng tượng của người dân quanh vùng, núi Hàm Rồng xuất hiện như một chuyện thật: và được linh thiêng hoá như một vị thần, có công tạo nên dãy núi Can Thàng ngày nay. Đã từ lâu, mỗi khi Tết đến, các bậc già làng, trưởng họ ở địa phương xung quanh đều mang lễ vật đặt vào trong hàm con rồng cúng Thổ thần.

Muốn lên núi Hàm Rồng phải qua Cổng trời Một, sau đó qua Cổng trời Hai, đi tiếp mới đến đỉnh núi Đầu Rồng. Trên đó có nhiều cảnh quan rất đẹp, với nhiều hang động, núi đá nhấp nhô trông rất ngoạn mục, lý thú. Với cảnh trí hấp dẫn, Hàm Rồng từ lâu là nơi vãn cảnh dã ngoại của nhiều du khách. 


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đúng là chốn mộng mơ
Đẹp quá muốn tận mắt ngắm nhìn ^^

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đọc truyền thuyết mà muốn đến khám phá quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## showluo

Núi hàm rồng nhìn qua ảnh nhìn đẹp lắm  :love struck: 
tóm lại là 1 nơi lý tưởng để đi tham quan

----------

